# White lipped tree vipers



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

Does anyone have any useful info or experience with these, as Ive been interested in them for a while. I dont have any experience with venomous snakes and if these are going to be a nightmare by venomous snake standards, I wont bother but they are stunning and I want arboreal snakes at some point anyway.


----------



## emergency0311 (May 20, 2007)

I had one in an exo terra viv. As soon as I opened the viv door one day, she flew out straight at me. Literally launched her whole body at me!

I hooked her up straight away and put her back. Made me jump to say the least lol.


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi,

They certainly aren't the worst beginner venomous snake but in my own opinion they are not the best.
The main reason being is they are not the greatest feeders. It is common to have to assist feed them for months at a time and obviously everytime you have to pin and assist feed them you're hugely increasing the chances of a bite.
I have a very large wild caught female and a sub adult captive bred male currently and neither are feeding on their own. They are also pretty quick to strike and as with all arboreals have a good reach on them.
With the above said I would not rule them out as it was infact my first venomous snake... What I would say is if you can find a healthy individual that you know is feeding unaided then they are pretty easy work. Their general maintenance is low and they hook very easily too.

Hope this helps a bit,

Laurie


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

sorry to go off topic a little, but what is generally as a good first venomous, if such a thing exists.

I would imagine nothing arboreal, as I know how much of a pain arboreal constrictors can be if you need to move them etc.


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

bladeblaster said:


> sorry to go off topic a little, but what is generally as a good first venomous, if such a thing exists.
> 
> I would imagine nothing arboreal, as I know how much of a pain arboreal constrictors can be if you need to move them etc.


You're spot on there, there is no perfect starter venomous snake. The keeper needs to find the one that suits them best. A perfect starter for one person would be a death wish for another. Search this forum and you'll find countless threads on it I'm sure. If nothing good comes up (fairly likely) go on Midlands Venomous forums as on there all replies will be from experienced venomous keepers and not over opinionated kids


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

salvatoruk said:


> You're spot on there, there is no perfect starter venomous snake. The keeper needs to find the one that suits them best. A perfect starter for one person would be a death wish for another. Search this forum and you'll find countless threads on it I'm sure. If nothing good comes up (fairly likely) go on Midlands Venomous forums as on there all replies will be from experienced venomous keepers and not over opinionated kids


cheers, I'm not looking at getting into venomous, but was interested to see if there was a concencous as to what would be considerd a particualrly docile species or anything like that : victory:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Snakes vary from individual to individual. I am a firm believer of snakes to avoid as opposed to snakes to get. The list is rather smaller


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Freeman said:


> Does anyone have any useful info or experience with these, as Ive been interested in them for a while. I dont have any experience with venomous snakes and if these are going to be a nightmare by venomous snake standards, I wont bother but they are stunning and I want arboreal snakes at some point anyway.


They look really nice from the pictures I saw.

DWA is required....It costs more to get that set up then the actual animal itself.

I'm 16, and I want to get into the hobby...But I'm not even going to think of DWA untill I have genual snake experience and a steady job. Someone I was talking to yesterday said it cost him over 6 grand to get his hot room set up to meet the requirements of the council. Something I cannot afford to do untill I have a job, and have no chance anyway because i'm only 16.

What snakes do you keep mate? I'm looking to get a King or a Corn...Theyre lovely animals


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Viperlover, what you did there is what pisses people off.

You have no idea of what is needed, how to set it up, what to look for, even how to apply for a DWA etc. 
You are at a stage where you need to read and learn, not write and look foolish


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> They look really nice from the pictures I saw.
> 
> *DWA is required.*...It costs more to get that set up then the actual animal itself.
> 
> ...


 Maybe thats why he posted this in the DWA section:whistling2:


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

James if you mean me check my website. That has a lot of my personal collection on there.

Can I give you some advice, stay off the forums. It wasn't long ago I was your age and had an interest of venomous snakes but all I did was look up species, no specific care info I was just getting a feel for what species I had a natural interest in. I focused on the present time and learnt all I could on the snakes I had in my collection at the time and slowly progressed into venomous over years. Search the forums, you won't find immature posts from me hassling experienced venomous keepers yet I'm here today keeping everything from Asian arboreal vipers to Black Mambas. 
You will learn far more in books than you will on here and not only that you can't shoot yourself in the foot with a book but with a keyboard you’re an ace shot. What I'm saying is as some highly respected individuals have already mentioned everything you say now will come back to bite you on the arse in a few years when you want to find a mentor, other venomous enthusiast mates, a council that trust you etc...
Every time you click reply you are digging that hole a bit deeper with you in it. It's not too late to get out but unless you stop this straight away you can as good as forget a future in the venomous community because I guarantee everyone will turn their backs on you (as I think everyone currently has) and no one will deal with you. I supply venomous snakes to private keepers both in the UK and abroad, to shops and zoos. As you are now I wouldn't even let you in my snake room and would certainly never sell you a venomous species. That's saying something as many people on here will know I have a huge passion for my collection and love to share it every time someone comes to visit my place.
The best thing you can do is not reply to this post or the numerous others about you go and buy as many books as you can afford or go to your local library and spend a few months reading them cover to cover. Then see if a local shop will let you work for free on the weekends to gain some practical experience and to get some mentoring from someone with experience. Then maybe try the forums again armed with a new attitude and a bit more experience under your belt. 
If you ever want to be taken seriously that is the only way.
I wish you the best of luck with it but if you ignore all the above it’ll be the last thing I ever try to help you with,

Laurie


----------

